# Flat work... sorta



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 2, 2016)

This was a first for me. And yes, my shop is a mess. Don't judge! 

A neighbor asked me to make her husband a 'cop caddy'. I had no idea what I was doing, just going off a picture from a facebook post of a guy that makes them. But, it turned out pretty nice. She's coming to get it tomorrow. I used a window lock for the box, as that's the only thing I could find that made sense for that application. Later down the road she's likely going to replace it with a pistol safe. The arm on the left holds a duty belt, and the one on the right holds a kevlar vest. The box with the lock holds a gun, and the box on the left is for radio, etc. The base is designed for stabiilty, but also to put boots on. She's going to paint it once she gets it. 

This was good practice for me though. The only things screwed on are the lockable box (so she can replace it down the road), and the base to the upright post. Everything else was set in with a dado and glue.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cool!!! Paint it black to be tactical !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow - I've never seen one of those before but well done  
The dirty shop makes me proud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 2, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - I've never seen one of those before but well done
> The dirty shop makes me proud



I saw the shop vac, thought it was broken

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2016)

New to me too. Looks usable. Like the looks of the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 3, 2016)

Great project. Does it come a get out of jail free card? Shop looks used and that's a good thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 3, 2016)

CWS said:


> Great project. Does it come a get out of jail free card? Shop looks used and that's a good thing.


Ha. Someone else asked me. Never crossed my mind. I guess I'm one of those guys that just gets along with most everyone, and doesn't do anything that would bring unwanted attention to myself. But, if push came to shove, I have several buddies in law enforcement haha. 

Going to build a storage building in the back yard to gain some extra room in the garage. Once I get the powerwheels, bikes, scooters, lawnmower, weedeater, chainsaw, etc out, I'll have quite a bit more room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

